# advice please re not being priortised at sw allocation meeting



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

hi just wanted a bit of advice after attending our prep gropus in april we were informed our applications would then go to an allocation meeting & would then be prioritised we were warned that not everyone would go forward as they are a small team of 5 social workers & would not be able to take everyone on at this stage. they have also got staff sickness too

Today we recieved a letter to say we had not been prioristed but to recontact them in July to say if we still wish to proceed, they have said we could contact other agencies, just wondered if anyone has any advice ie should we wait to stay with LA bear in mind we may not prioritised again or try another agency.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear you've not been prioritised at this stage.  the adoption road is long, hard and frustrating...big ((hugs))

I think my first step would be to seek feedback as to why - did you just miss out or are they looking for a particular kind of person for a particular kind of child?

If its the former, I'd perhaps rapply in July but find out more about other agencies.  

If its the latter - then you need to think about whether there is anything you can do to change that (and sorry I know nothing of your circumstances).  For instance, if they want mixed race parents and you're not, there is nothing you can do to change, but if they are looking for adopters for older children, you could reconsider your preferences?  If there is still no way forward, then I would be looking at other agencies.  

Hope you don't have too long to wait until you become a mummy.

Bop


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there Rachel78 - welcome 

Sorry to hear you weren't prioritised- hopefully there will be a reasonable explanantion for this!

Great advice from Boggy, all the best of luck, sorry i can't be any more help 

xxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi there
sorry to hear about the situation you find yourself in, the adoption process is certainly a rocky road. 
I think you have received good advice above all I can add is that you might want to find out if there is more you could do to make yourself really desirable eg getting more childcare experience, more background , reading, courses you could attend off your own back. You might just need to sell yourself a little more so that really understand what you can offer. Personally I think staying with the agency would show them some real commitment but I also understand your fustration about just wanting to get going. Attending info meetings at other agencies to see what they are offering certainly couldn't hurt though.
Good luck I'm sure you will get there.
Crusoe xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

aah ladies thanks for your advice, after my initial trauma we have found out is is due to staffing issues so we will just have to wait a few months to see if we are alloacted in August, we have decided to stick with our LA as by the time we chop & change we will hopefully have been allocated a sw by La, but thanks once again xxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Rachel,

Sorry you are having to wait but glad you found out that these are only staffing issues and not anything 'serious'. We were in your position just before Christmas, all the others on our prep course were allocated and we were told we are not because of staffing issues, but also that they were other things they were not sure of. This made for an anxious few months for us wondering whta is going on ... But in the end our turn came after 4 months and we are now in the middle of HS and it seems to be going ok. The waiting game in sooooo annoying, so sending you a huge hug and hoping the next couple of months go quickly for you.

Good luck,

Rivka x


----------

